# Ninja Suits



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I absolutely love mine. Personally, I don't think there is a better base layer. I've been wearing it for a few seasons now. I probably need to pick up a new one this year. You can only re-sew a crotch so many times. :laugh:


----------



## Hasbeen (Sep 1, 2013)

:laugh:

Perfect! Thank you sir. I'm all in!

Did you go Merino? or the Synthetic?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine is of the synthetic variety. I've heard nothing but good things about the Merino though. I think I would just be too hot in the Merino on all but the most bitterly cold days.


----------



## Hasbeen (Sep 1, 2013)

Got it. Thanks man


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I also use the synthetic ninja suit, they are awesome. I have the hooded and hoodless version, not a big fan of the hoodless due to them having shorter legs (guessing for spring riding)


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been riding strictly with a Ninja Suit for four seasons. Wouldn't consider getting anything else. I had the synthetic suit for the first 3 years, and upgraded to the merino last year. The merino actually isn't that much warmer than the regular synthetic, but the fabric is much nicer against the skin and merino wool combats stink and bacteria much better - great for multi day trip or a weekend in the backcountry where you can't wash your base layer. They do have an expedition weight Ninja Suit for colder days though.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

HI guys. Looking at getting one of these suits.
Is the Merino wool ninja suit worth the extra $70-$80?

It looks like they are the best base layer going at the minute.
Do they all have the hood or can you get them without?


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

Get the Merino if you can afford it - I have a Stoic 200 Merino hoodless ninja suit, and it was the best baselayer purchase I have ever made. Wicks moisture better than any of my synthetic baselayers, doesn't get stinky as quick, and temp is fairly well regulated IMO


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

so other people make them also apart from air blaster?


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

Yea, Stoic is basically Backcountry's generic brand and are usually on sale through steepandcheap or one of their outlet sites. However, Airblaster has a one-up - they have the butt flap! Makes the gutshattering trips to the lodge bathrooms that much easier...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You don't want a Ninja Suit with no buttflap. Airblaster is the way to go. Plus, they make a solid product.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I think I will go with the airblaster suit. Nothing but good reviews on them.
Merino or not that is the question?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

FrootStick said:


> Yeah I think I will go with the airblaster suit. Nothing but good reviews on them.
> Merino or not that is the question?


Merino all the way unless you can find one made of Cocona Tech which I love but I run warm so Cocona works better for me... but keep in mind I wear shorts until temps drops below 30...


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

That's the thing I get warm very quickly. And am a normally warm person. I am going to japan, and it's my first time to the snow so in all honesty I don't know what to expect.
That's why I'm not sure about what material.

If I went with the merino suit, and got warm, I could always cut out a mid layer or something.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

FrootStick said:


> That's the thing I get warm very quickly. And am a normally warm person. I am going to japan, and it's my first time to the snow so in all honesty I don't know what to expect.
> That's why I'm not sure about what material.
> 
> If I went with the merino suit, and got warm, I could always cut out a mid layer or something.


Layering is the way to go for sure... Merino wool is great but I have never used a ninja suit... I use merino wool for my socks & beanies by Smartwool but I use Cocona base layers because the breathability is priceless... I love Homeschool gear for this reason and the fact that its a very durable well made product... Aside from a good base layer I always bring 2 mid layers a light and an insulated... On those rare occasions its just colder than a witches tit I can wear both mids together without looking like the kid from Christmas Story that cant put his arms down...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I have both merino wool and regular AB Ninja Suit. The merino isn't any heavier or warmer, but it manages moisture much better and is way more comfortable against the skin. If you've got the cash to drop on the merino, I'd say go for it. If not, there's no shame in going with the regular one. I've been rocking Ninja Suits for 5 seasons now and love 'em.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you guys rock boxers underneath the Ninja suit or just let it all hang. Personal question I know, but I'm thinking of picking one up.

Also, size up, down or stay put? 5'6" 140lb


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Do you guys rock boxers underneath the Ninja suit or just let it all hang. Personal question I know, but I'm thinking of picking one up.
> 
> Also, size up, down or stay put? 5'6" 140lb


Everyone knows that you need to rock a banana hammock in order to retain maximum dexterity. Ninjas can't operate with rustled jimmies.


----------



## Hasbeen (Sep 1, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Do you guys rock boxers underneath the Ninja suit or just let it all hang. Personal question I know, but I'm thinking of picking one up.
> 
> Also, size up, down or stay put? 5'6" 140lb


I was wondering this as well. It would seem you would want to be Free birdin in these for best moisture wicking and performance. 
wet underwear could make ya cold.

Anyone have any insight? 
Its very cold tomorrow, but Im goin out!

STOKED!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

neachdainn said:


> Everyone knows that you need to rock a banana hammock in order to retain maximum dexterity. Ninjas can't operate with rustled jimmies.


:laugh:

Loose jimmies too much noise for a Ninja


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Free ballin.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Mypkg undies + ninja suit = pure comfort


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You gotta keep it free. The boxers will NOT be comfortable. I learned this the hard way when I first got mine.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I never even considered underwear.... crapping and peeing would be a nightmare with boxers under them. Even briefs would be annoying.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a great point!!!


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I got the Merino Wool ninja suit with the hood last season, only road with it a couple of times but it is the tits. Absolutely amazing, wouldn't go out without it. Honestly, it's cool to just lounge around in too and be all ninja stealth lol.


----------



## Hasbeen (Sep 1, 2013)

went commando.. Awesome!
Super comfy and cozy. :thumbsup:


----------

